# Anyone driven the new RS4 yet...



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll take some photos over the weekend and post up a report! :roll:

Doing the Audi Driving Experience at Silverstone and they've got the new RS4's 8) 8)

Sorry, but I've held it in long enough... am SOOO looking forward to it!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Missed my opportunity when I was on hols - colleague had one for week end. Said it was v nice - way better than old RS4: felt as quick as his newish 997s cab. but didn't handle as well. He said seats were great and engine superb even compared to the Porker. Hi praise.

Would he get one? No, not quite special enough - but he'd rather have one over a common albeit cheaper M3.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone driven the new RS4 yet...


Yes. -> HERE

:wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

8) Nice write-up... not sure I will be as eloquent, but I will do my best to take some good pics


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You'll enjoy it.

Did the Audi Driving Experience at Silverstone earlier this year & it's awesome. They've actually been showing the events on the Audi Channel for the last couple of weeks.

I'm assuming you will only be driving RS4's?? We had the brand new S4, RS6's & TTQS which kinda broke the day up & allowed us to understand the different handling characteristics of the different cars. I'm sure you'll have mucho fun in the new RS4.

Enjoy


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> 8) Nice write-up... not sure I will be as eloquent, but I will do my best to take some good pics


hmm think it'll be me taking the pics!!! Looking forward to my gift in return :wink:

L


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> 8) Nice write-up... not sure I will be as eloquent,


...perhaps (unlike this thread), you will put it on the correct TTF board this time......

:roll:


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Sounds like a blast, my work mate will also be there tom, his names Andy Keep an eye out for him

Cheers and i look fwd to the write up


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > 8) Nice write-up... not sure I will be as eloquent,
> ...


I've long since been of the opinion that we should just have 1 "other marques" board... seems crazy to have multiple :roll: It may be wrong, but it is a small protest :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Agreed. What about the Powder Poof Room tho? :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> I've long since been of the opinion that we should just have 1 "other marques" board... seems crazy to have multiple :roll:


I think it would be a good idea to just have one board for 'non-TT', whether it's other models within the Audi marque, other VAG or any other marque. That would keep it lively and solve a lot of the confusion over what should get posted where.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I think a non-TT room makes a lot of sense. The Powder Room is for TTRs BTW


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Guys, it's long been my opinion that the other 3 'other marque' boards should be scrapped, but this will all be decided in the big revamp due next year.

In the mean time, my slight dig at nuTTs is still technically correct.....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> The Powder Room is for TTRs BTW


  I'd best start checking it out then :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Guys, it's long been my opinion that the other 3 'other marque' boards should be scrapped, but this will all be decided in the big revamp due next year.
> 
> In the mean time, my slight dig at nuTTs is still technically correct.....


Technically :wink: 

Anyway off to bed... got a busy day tomorrow!! oops today


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fantastic day. 

The RS4 is an absolutely fantastic car. I can't articulate exactly how good this car really is 8) Whether it's worth Â£50k is debatable and luckily (or is that unluckily :roll I can't afford it, so don't have that decision :roll: 

Firstly there is no point me posting the spec and figures, etc... but the 60:40 differential rear:front split really helps from a standing start when planting all the power down 

The fact that the power can shift 78% to the rear when it needs is REALLY noticeable. Full power down after Vale, through Club in 3rd gear doing 8100 rpm and you can feel the RS4 jitter as the ESP stabilises the car. Fantastic feeling and what an awesome sound!! Needs a Milltek though 

Sport mode helps with noise as the exhaust flap opens up fully and makes a noticeable increase in sound... oh and some of the best seats I've ever had the pleasure to sit in! Especially when sport mode is pressed and the seat pneumatics pump up and hold you FAR more firmly!! 8) and the seats in non-sport mode don't do too bad a job anyway 

We used part of Becketts combined with Chapel and they covered it with water... Approaching this combination even at 55mph, with ESP on and I managed to get it sideways in a 4 wheel drift. We weren't allowed to take ESP off, except in practice :roll: Probably a good idea really :wink:

Anyway, let me explain the problem with this car.

Coming out of Chapel, along Hanger to Stowe, I hit 230kph, which as I've just worked out is over 140 mph. Fantastic you say? Well I had NO idea is was that quick :?: It just DIDN'T feel THAT fast... :? Lou was stood with a marshall and he said of that run "Looks just like the Stig..." :roll:

This car is so forgiving that by the time you get yourself into trouble you are likely to be travelling FAR TOO FAST 

Would I do it again :roll: What do you think? :wink:

btw these cars are in each country for 5 days and now head to Barcelona


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Anyway, let me explain the problem with this car.
> 
> Coming out of Chapel, along Hanger to Stowe, I hit 230kph, which as I've just worked out is over 140 mph. Fantastic you say? Well I had NO idea is was that quick :?: It just DIDN'T feel THAT fast... :? Lou was stood with a marshall and he said of that run "Looks just like the Stig..." :roll:
> 
> This car is so forgiving that by the time you get yourself into trouble you are likely to be travelling FAR TOO FAST


I think this is more a function of Silverstone Mark - it is quite a wide circuit and relatively flat with plenty of open space around you, expecially along Hanger.

Put a few fence posts, trees, and buildings all alongside you, plus other cars going slowly around 70-80 mph, a few junctions etc, and the senses would have been more heightened to your real speed than on a deserted Silverstone.

Glad you had fun.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Fantastic day.
> 
> The RS4 is an absolutely fantastic car. I can't articulate exactly how good this car really is 8) Whether it's worth Â£50k is debatable and luckily (or is that unluckily :roll I can't afford it, so don't have that decision :roll:
> 
> ...


Mark,

I'm thrown by the corners you mention.

The Audi Driving Experiences do not use the full Silverstone GP track, so either they managed to get use of the entire GP track for this RS4 experience or they're now using a totally different section of Silverstone.

It could be that i've forgotten the names of the corners & straights we used a few months ago on the Audi Driving Experience but i'm sure Hanger & Stowe were not used.

I think the Stig reference was to the way you look, not the way you drive :lol: :lol:

Glad you had fun. The instructors are awesome & the days are so well put together. Surprised they had you out in LHD RS4's, thought they may have managed to get the RHD examples over.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Paul

I'd be very suprised if you didn't get to use Hangar and Stowe on your day.

Hangar is a big straight that heads you down into a fantastic right hander (Stowe). It's the one with the mobil 1 'bridge' type thing over it. 

eta:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Paul
> 
> I'd be very suprised if you didn't get to use Hangar and Stowe on your day.
> 
> ...


I'm 99.9% positive we did not use Hangar or Stowe. The only longish straight went up to a left hander (in fact the whole track was anti-clockwise so only right handers were coned chicanes).

Gonna have a look at a track layout & report back.

Mark, lucky git as they must have secured the full track for the RS4 experience, lush.

Also 99.9% positive that the track we used for the Audi Driving Experience was pretty static, as the hospitality looked pretty permanent & adjacent was another Track Day company using Elises among other cars.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Think i've sussed it out.

My guess is we were moved to an infield section as McLaren were testing the day i was at the ADE. From the track guide it looks from memory as though we were infield at the top of the GP track, inside Stowe, Hanger, Becketts, Abbey & Club & it's the track they use for the Single Seater Experience.

I recall that the Supercar experience (Ferrari's, Caterham's & Elise's) were on the outside of where we were driving, as we could see their event all day. It was also a weekday when i was at the ADE, so perhaps a different set-up at weekends & the off F1 season.

So cool though. Really wish we could have had the RS6's out on the full curcuit.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We used the southern circuit, which is effectively half the GP circuit 8)

We had Hangar, Stowe, Vale, Club, part of Abbey, the international straight, maybe a bit of Ireland, then through Becketts, Chapel and back to Hangar  8)

And I've no doubt that things would be different on a public road, with other cars, etc, but the speed with which it got there was scarily quick 

At one point there were 21 RS4's on track and listening to some of them coming through Stowe on after the other (in Sport mode) it looked and sounded like a British Touring car event 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> We used the southern circuit, which is effectively half the GP circuit 8)
> 
> We had Hangar, Stowe, Vale, Club, part of Abbey, the international straight, maybe a bit of Ireland, then through Becketts, Chapel and back to Hangar  8)
> 
> ...


21 V8's all thundering past must have been quite a sight & sound


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When I did it we used an in field circuit which was referred to as the go-kart track. Nothing at all on the real track....just as well I've done a trackday on the F1 circuit. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We used the southern circuit, which is effectively half the GP circuit 8)
> ...


It was  And that Sport button is so cool 8) 8) 8)

The Start button is a bit gimmicky though :? although saying that... I wouldn't ask for it to be removed


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice.

I just wish they made a coupe a la M3, as it's just too big for me and has 2 more doors than I need.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You don't have to use the rear doors! :roll: :wink:

The A5 will be along soon and I expect that to (over a few years) get an S and RS version.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You don't have to use the rear doors! :roll: :wink:
> 
> The A5 will be along soon and I expect that to (over a few years) get an S and RS version.


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You don't have to use the rear doors! :roll: :wink:


I've never owned a 4 door car and don't intend to until we start a family. Call me old fashioned but 4 doors shouts 'Dad'


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to use the rear doors! :roll: :wink:
> ...


oooo, ooooo, so many possible 'age' jokes to be had from that statement..... must resist, must resist.....

:roll: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I can take it - after all, it would be nothing new coming from you :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to use the rear doors! :roll: :wink:
> ...


True. That is after after why I bought one!


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Mark , agree with everything you said! I'm in awe of this car.....it was increadible and the RS4 Intensive driving unbelievable. Roll on 2006
If anyone can post some photos for me that would be great!
ANT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ANT said:


> Mark , agree with everything you said! I'm in awe of this car.....it was increadible and the RS4 Intensive driving unbelievable. Roll on 2006
> If anyone can post some photos for me that would be great!
> ANT


Host and post? If so, email me the pics 

BTW Torquay 2006 is progressing... Lee should have contacted you by now


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jeremy Clarkson said:


> Better than a M3, biblical


Quite a car then!  8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Jeremy Clarkson said:
> 
> 
> > Better than a M3, biblical
> ...


If after such a concerted effort Audi were unable to better a car that's been in production since 2001 and costs 10 grand less, I'd be surprised.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ANT said:


> Mark , agree with everything you said! I'm in awe of this car.....it was increadible and the RS4 Intensive driving unbelievable. Roll on 2006
> If anyone can post some photos for me that would be great!
> ANT
















































If you want any high-res version give me a yell.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

And even our dear Jeremy liked it in Top Gear  .


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

CRACKING REVIEW!  
Shame they didn't show the lap time tho!
ANT


----------

